# Tack/ colour advice for a skewbald please



## air78 (14 October 2009)

My new project pony is a skewbald, and I've never had a coloured before; I'm struggling deciding what tack etc to go for.... I'm thinking brown tack, but should I go for a more 'oakbark' type colour as she's quite dark? and what about saddle cloths etc I normally use black (but might look bad with brown tack) or white, but I think white will make her look very dirty   
	
	
		
		
	


	





So, what do you think? advice and pics of your horses welcome  
	
	
		
		
	


	





This is her;


----------



## junglediva (14 October 2009)

here is my new coloured that came last week. i think im using black tack on her and red coloured saddle cloth lol but i dont know lol i shall watch the post with interest.


----------



## helenhorse (14 October 2009)

baby blue or pink would look nice, maybe orange too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




..any baby colour would suit, really


----------



## JoJo_ (14 October 2009)

I use black tack on my coloured mare. It might be hard to find a brown which will suit. Its hard to find a colour saddlecloth/boots etc to suit. I ended up going with lilac cuz I bought boots of that colour and found a saddlecloth to suit and I use black for dressage as it makes my mare's back look shorter. I think burgandy is quite nice too.


----------



## Pony_Puzz (14 October 2009)

When I bought my new one he was in brown but since he's sort of on the "going chestnut" side, I may try put him in black. Numnah wise, I personally think orange/bright red with a chestnut/light brown skewbald doesn't go brilliantly. 

I'd try for yours green (bottle), navy or royal blue, purple, burgandy or since shes a darker skewbald red might go too and look good 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Tack wise, she'd look nice in brown or even maybe cherry brown (unusual though)


----------



## landyandy (14 October 2009)

my piebald is in black tack with electric blue numnah, i must say it does look nice, but it was my 13 year old god daughters choice


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (14 October 2009)

I have a skewbald, I have black tack! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x x


----------



## orin (14 October 2009)

i think havana tack would look smart


----------



## Hattiehorse (14 October 2009)

My skewbald (chestnuty brown) gelding is in brown tack, which I think looks nice. 
He has a white saddle pad which doesn't make him look filthy as his body is reasonably clean, it's just the legs that are yellow


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (14 October 2009)

brown tack, neutral numnah black or white boots! then you are equipped with tack that can do every job, showing, dressage, hunting, PC, RC. colored tack and numnahs are limited in their uses!


----------

